# Thoughts on F. LaGard Smith's "The Narrated Bible in Chronological Order"



## Stope (Jun 8, 2017)

I heard this, NIV, Chronological Bible is a valuable and compelling Bible. I was told that, for example, the Psalms will be inserted into the corresponding narrative portion, and Pauls Epistles will be inserted at the time of composition in Acts...

Anybody have any thoughts or own one?

Thoughts on F. LaGard Smith's "The Narrated Bible in Chronological Order"


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 8, 2017)

I am not as smart as the church that received the current ordering. If one wants chronological readings, perhaps reading the books of Scripture in chronological order of their writing might be the way to go. Then again, there will be disputes as to the orderings.


Spoiler



Job: Considered earliest, but date unknown
Genesis: 1445-1405 BC
Exodus: 1445-1405 BC
Leviticus: 1445-1405 BC
Numbers: 1445-1405 BC
Deuteronomy: 1445-1405 BC
Psalms: 1410-450 BC
Joshua: 1405-1385 BC
Judges: 1043 BC
Ruth: 1030-1010 BC
Song of Songs: 971-965 BC
Proverbs: 971-686 BC
Ecclesiastes: 940-931 BC
1 Samuel: 931-722 BC
2 Samuel: 931-722 BC
Obadiah: 850-840 BC
Joel: 835-796 BC
Jonah: 775 BC
Amos: 750 BC
Hosea: 750-710 BC
Micah: 735-710 BC
Isaiah: 700-681 BC
Nahum: 650 BC
Zephaniah: 635-625 BC
Habakkuk: 615-605 BC
Ezekiel: 590-570 BC
Lamentations: 586 BC
Jeremiah: 586-570 BC
1 Kings: 561-538 BC
2 Kings: 561-538 BC
Daniel: 536-530 BC
Haggai: 520 BC
Zechariah: 480-470 BC
Ezra: 457-444 BC
1 Chronicles: 450-430 BC
2 Chronicles: 450-430 BC
Esther: 450-331 BC
Malachi: 433-424 BC
Nehemiah: 424-400 BC

James: AD 44-49
Galatians: AD 49-50
Mark: AD 50-60
Matthew: AD 50-60
1 Thessalonians: AD 51
2 Thessalonians: AD 51-52
1 Corinthians: AD 55
2 Corinthians: AD 55-56
Romans: AD 56
Luke: AD 60-61
Ephesians: AD 60-62
Philippians: AD 60-62
Philemon: AD 60-62
Colossians: AD 60-62
Acts: AD 62
1 Timothy: AD 62-64
Titus: AD 62-64
1 Peter: AD 64-65
2 Timothy: AD 66-67
2 Peter: AD 67-68
Hebrews: AD 67-69
Jude: AD 68-70
John: AD 80-90
1 John: AD 90-95
2 John: AD 90-95
3 John: AD 90-95
Revelation: AD 94-96

*Or, for the NT*:
James, 50 A.D.
1 Thessalonians, 52-53.
2 Thessalonians, 52-53.
Galatians, 55.
1 Corinthians, 57.
2 Corinthians, 57.
Romans, 57-58.
Philippians, 62-63.
Colossians, 62-63.
Ephesians, 62-63.
Luke, 63.
Acts, 64.
1 Timothy, 65.
Titus, 65.
2 Timothy, 66.
Mark, 66.
Matthew, 67.
Hebrews, 67.
1 Peter, 67-68.
2 Peter, 68.
Jude, 68.
Apocalypse, 68.
John, c. 85.
Epistles of John, 90-95

...and so on.



AMR


----------



## TrustGzus (Jun 8, 2017)

I've never seen this. But if you have the youversion app, the Solid Life Bible Reading plan is similar. Chronological....Psalms sprinkled more in context of their event, etc.


----------



## hammondjones (Jun 8, 2017)

Where do they put Daniel 7, etc.?


----------

